# How many kindles can be on one account?



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

I bought my daughter a kindle for Christmas and am wondering how many kindles can be linked on one account?  We can share books correct?  Sorry I cannot seem to find the informatin easily on Amazon.  TIA!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

There is no limit to the number of Kindles on one account. Most ebooks do have a limited number of devices that they can be on at one time, usually 6. The book page at Amazon will say if the number is different. Yes, you and your daughter can easily share books.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I have 10 Kindle/Kindle-able devices on my account.


----------



## therabbitrules (Dec 28, 2009)

Thank you both so much.


----------

